# Show us your Shop Made mobile bases



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I admit it....I hate store bought mobile bases. There, I feel better, now...I have owned a couple bought mobile bases over the last 10 years, and I am always disappointed in their performance, especially considering the cost. So, I make my own mobile bases/carts. A fellow forum member (Ryan50hrl) wanted to see some photos, so I will start off the thread with a few of my good ones and a few bad ones.

Shop Made Mobile Cart for Milwaukie 6955-20 Miter Saw & Grizzly Oscillating Sander
This is great example of how NOT to design a mobile cart. Notice the bowing of the 3/4" plywood because of the caster mounting location. Moving the casters in by 1/2 the caster mounting plate width would have kept the bottom from bowing. This was one of my first mobile cart designs. 

Approximate weight 200 lbs (just a guess)
(2) Grizzly D2605 Steelex 4" Red Polyurethane Fixed Caster
(2) Grizzly D2610 Steelex 4" Red Polyurethane Swivel Caster w/ Brake
Photos 14 & 15

Grizzly G0454z Surface Planer Mobile Cart
This mobile cart was my first designed. It has been modified once. It was designed for a Grizzly G5850z surface planer, which has a small footprint with the weight distribution more toward the center. Within a week of installing the G5850z on it, the bowing began. I removed the G5850z and installed (2) 1-1/2" x 2" "I" beams from front to back the beams are not seen in the photo, because they are side to side with the G0545z). The beams were tongue and grooved into the 1-1/2" thick plywood. For the rest of the three (3) years the G5850z was on the cart, no bowing occurred. Fall 2014, I sold the G5850z and purchased the G0454z. The G0454z comes with a three (3) wheeled configuration built-in to the base. Unfortnately, I don't like the way it works. This mobile cart is far superior to the built-in mobile base. It moves smoother, is more stable and it raises the planer up to a more comfortable height for working.

approximate weight 780lbs
1-1/2" thick plywood top with (2) "I" beam structure support on bottom
(2) Grizzly G8176 4" Heavy-Duty Swivel Caster w/ Brake
(2) Grizzly G8168 4" Heavy-Duty Fixed Caster w/ Brake
Photos 12 & 13


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*More Mobile Bases/Carts*

Jet JJ-12 Jointer
Great design! Very simple, yet works great! Raises the working height to a more comfortable height for me.

approximate weight 750lbs
1-1/2" thick plywood top
(2) Grizzly G8176 4" Heavy-Duty Swivel Caster w/ Brake
(2) Grizzly G8168 4" Heavy-Duty Fixed Caster w/ Brake
Photos 01 & 06

Shop Made Dust Collector Mobile Cart
This mobile cart is used multiple times a day and is effortless to move around the shop.

Approximate weight 250 lbs (just a guess)
3/4" thick plywood top with (3) 1-1/2" x 2" support beams across width and (2) 1-1/2" x 2" support beams down the length
(2) Grizzly D2605 Steelex 4" Red Polyurethane Fixed Caster
(2) Grizzly D2610 Steelex 4" Red Polyurethane Swivel Caster w/ Brake
Photos 09, 10 & 11


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*More Mobile Bases/Carts Post #3*

Flexible Hose Stand Mobile Cart
Simple and easy to build. Weight is designed to be in the center of the mobile cart, so tipping has never been an issue moving the 
Approximate weight 50 lbs (just a guess)
3/4" plywood top
(2) Grizzly D2608 Steelex 3" Red Polyurethane Swivel Caster w/ Brake
(2) Grizzly D2607 Steelex 3" Red Polyurethane Swivel Caster
Photos 04 & 05

Delta 17-959L Drill Press Mobile Base
Weight 260 lbs
1-1/8" Plywood - Left over from sub-flooring installation
(2) Rockler 4" Polyurethane Casters, Total-Lock Swivel (Plate Mount)
(2) Rockler 4" Polyurethane Casters, Rigid (Plate Mount)
Photos 07 & 08

The Rockler casters are the best casters that I have in my shop for weight loads under 1000 lbs. Unfornately, they are over $80 a set, which makes the cost twice as much as the Grizzly (Steelex) casters.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*More Mobile Bases/Carts Post #4*

Mobile Cart Rack
This was a very difficult mobile base to design. I have no idea how heavy all my clamps are. The original design was on 3/4" plywood, with the weight distributed to the outside of the base via the sides being loaded. (Sorry, thats my engineering mechanics talk...) After the doors started to have trouble closing, an "I" beam structure was added to the base. The original "I" beam structure did not help the sagging doors. The base was changed to 1-1/2" thick plywood with a new "I" beam structure that was both length and width. The structure was designed to handle the down force being distributed from the sides and center. I had to pull out my 35 year old engineering mechanics books to get the design correct. I had forgotten how much I hated engineering mechanics 35 years ago, but with this project, I now have a new appreciation for Engineering Mechanics!!!!

1-1/2" thick plywood with length and width "I" beam structure
Approximate weight: 1000 lbs??? (I really still don't know. I should weight all the clamps, but who has time?)
1-1/2" plywood with "I" beam structure
(2) Rockler 4" Polyurethane Casters, Total-Lock Swivel (Plate Mount)
(2) Rockler 4" Polyurethane Casters, Rigid (Plate Mount)
Photos 16


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

This is great! Thanks for sharing!

I am just about done with my basement construction, and I'll be trying to organize my new shop soon.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the clamp rack....I may have to do something similar one of these days....


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

That is a great clamp rack!


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the clamp rack as well.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Band Saw Mobile Cart*

Ok. I finished the Band Saw Mobile Cart. It is replacing this one: (http://www.amazon.com/WoodRiver-Uni...8&qid=1430468596&sr=8-17&keywords=mobile+base) I got tired of this one. It wobbles a lot and the foot levers have to be bent back every couple of months. They don't seem to be able to handle my 400 lbs Rikon Band Saw.

The base was built from a 2 x 12 douglas fir that I ripped into 4" strips. It was a little twisted, so by the time I ran it across the jointer and through the surface planer, the thickness was 1.25". There is a piece of 3/4" thick plywood scrap that the band saw sits on. The plywood is dado'ed into the sides with a 1/2" deep dado. The sides and ends are joined with tongue and groove joints. The caster mounts are glued and screwed (14 #10 x 2" wood screws) to the back/front and sides.

The MDF spacers above the front swivel casters (w/dual brakes) were necessary because I was not able to find any 5/16"-18 x 1-3/4" carriage bolts. I used 2" carriage bolts and they were 1/4" too long. The extra length would have blocked the swivel casters from working properly.

Front casters: Steelex 4" Red Polyurethane Swivel Caster w/ Brake (Grizzly D2610)

Rear casters: Steelex 4" Red Polyurethane Fixed Caster (Grizzly D2605)

Finish: one (1) coat of Boiled Linseed Oil

Hopefully, my calculations are correct and the 350lbs of band saw will be able to function for years to come.

Anyways, here are some photos.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Dust Collector Mobile Base Update*

I recently changed the two (2) fixed casters on my dust collector (DC) mobile base to two (2) swivel casters with double locks. It was getting to be too much effort in my small shop maneuvering the DC. With the four (4) swivel casters it is much easier to get into tight places.

While I was changing the casters, I took a couple of photos to show the structure on the bottom. I have posted one here.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

This one came with the Boice-Crane 500# planer on it. Looks unstable, but it's solid as a rock. Has 4 swivel non locking casters. Doesn't move when used, yet with a good initial shove, rolls great in the shop.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*gotta MIG welder?*

You can make some serious mobile bases with some 5" channel, HD casters and adjustable foot pads:

For Powermatic 68 12"

 

 

 

 

for a 10" Craftsman 22124:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Check out the base I made for my clamp cart (it can be found near the top in the project gallery currently). All made from 2" by 6", 8" & 10"s, with 175 lb casters. The cart is a brute!


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> You can make some serious mobile bases with some 5" channel, HD casters and adjustable foot pads:
> 
> For Powermatic 68 12"
> 
> for a 10" Craftsman 22124:


I'll say! Those are a couple of serious mobile bases! 

Will you make one for my Grizzly 1023RLWX?

Thanks for posting.

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pirate said:


> This one came with the Boice-Crane 500# planer on it. Looks unstable, but it's solid as a rock. Has 4 swivel non locking casters. Doesn't move when used, yet with a good initial shove, rolls great in the shop.


Nice design!

Thanks for posting.

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

schnitz said:


> Check out the base I made for my clamp cart (it can be found near the top in the project gallery currently). All made from 2" by 6", 8" & 10"s, with 175 lb casters. The cart is a brute!


Thanks for posting.

Here is the link to Schnitz's build: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/multi-purpose-multi-use-shop-cart-build-100769/

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Grizzly G1023RLWX Mobile Base*

I just posted some photos for my Grizzly G1023RLWX (Table Saw) Mobile Base in this thread:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/sad-day-happy-day-87114/index4/#post1228594

Eric


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/cheap-mobile-base-89633/index2/#post984313


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven’t made anything for years because everything I have already has wheels, but here are a couple of things I’ve made in the past
.
This one below is a plywood cart with a roller on one side to roll full size sheets of plywood up on to. After the plywood is all the way on the cart the roller is free for the next sheet because it is a little lower than the platform.



















I had some extra Slotted Channel from another project so I cut it up and bolted it together to make wheels for my RAS. I didn't want the saw to be too high so I mounted the legs below the frame.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> woodnthings said:
> 
> 
> > You can make some serious mobile bases with some 5" channel, HD casters and adjustable foot pads:
> ...


 If he doesn't want to, with his permission, I will.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I am reviving an old thread - sorry. Here is a hint that I learned here at WoodworkingTalk.

*Where to find inexpensive swivel casters:*

One of the cheapest sources for swivel casters is the Harbor Freight carpet dolly for around $10. It yields four swivel casters, some firewood, and a bit of carpet.
https://www.harborfreight.com/18-in-x-12-in-1000-lb-capacity-hardwood-dolly-63098.html

Note:
I do not recommend it as a carpet dolly. The four swivel casters make it hard to steer and control. I prefer carpet dollies with two swivel casters and two fixed wheels.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I would not use those for a tablesaw...


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Rebelwork said:


> I would not use those for a tablesaw...


Agreed. Absolutely not. -> Also note that there are no wheel locks on those cheap cheap casters, either.

I thought this thread was about mobile bases in general. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

On this unisaw there are two set wheels on the end and one on the other side of the unisaw you can push down and move saw. When down rubber feet take the weight


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I am reviving an old thread - sorry. Here is a hint that I learned here at WoodworkingTalk.
> 
> *Where to find inexpensive swivel casters:*
> 
> ...


Tool Agnostic: Thanks for reviving my old thread. I still see a lot of questions about mobile carts on this forum and try to refer them to this thread. I hate repeating posts when they have already been posted! (how is that for a repeat?)

I learned many years ago that buying cheap casters just ends up frustrating me after using them for any length of time. Yes, I purchased some of those Harbor Freight dollies, when I was moving from one house to another. They were absolute garbage! They weren't even worth reusing for something else. 

My three favorite casters are the:
1. Rockler Heavy-Duty Polyurethane Casters ($25/pair). A set of four will run about $50 when you can time the free shipping offer. 1140 lb combined weight capacity.
2. Grizzly G8176 - 4" Heavy-Duty Swivel Caster w/ Brake ($19 each) & Grizzly G8168 - 4" Heavy-Duty Fixed Caster w/ Brake ($17 each). A set of four will run about $90 with shipping. 2200 lb combined weight capacity.
3. Steelex D2610 - 4" Red Polyurethane Swivel Caster w/ Brake ($26/pair) and Steelex D2605 - 4" Red Polyurethane Fixed Caster ($20/pair). A set of four will run about $60 with shipping. 1100 lb combined weight capacity.

I have learned to spend the $ when it comes to casters. That doesn't mean I will pay any price, because I won't. The casters have to be a good value. In the long run, I want my carts to move smoothly and correctly until the day I pass.

Eric


----------



## Unfinished Projects (Mar 9, 2021)

I wanted to make some adirondack chairs and after the first one, I decided to make a mobile cabinet with a rotating top to allow me to spray paint them from the same angle and not make too much of a mess. The next five chairs seem to work out quite well. There is storage on the right side for a small portable compressor. I seldom use plywood and stick with pine from the local sawmill. I put a few coats of Shellac on it and probably should have kept it unfinished to keep it less slippery. But it works, even though those cords on the floor can be a nuisance.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> *gotta MIG welder?*
> 
> You can make some serious mobile bases with some 5" channel, HD casters and adjustable foot pads:
> 
> ...


Very cool, but what's the secret formula for lifting the saw enough to place on the cart? I've come to the conclusion that my 62 year old body just isn't capable of picking up over 500 pounds of iron and tossing it around like a tennis ball anymore.. Now if I were still 60 and a half... Ok, probably not even back in the good old days..


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

allpurpose said:


> Very cool, but what's the secret formula for lifting the saw enough to place on the cart? I've come to the conclusion that my 62 year old body just isn't capable of picking up over 500 pounds of iron and tossing it around like a tennis ball anymore..


Obviously the solution is to invite a lot of friends over for a barbecue, and oh, by the way, do you mind giving me a hand for a couple minutes in the shop ... 

This won't help @allpurpose any longer:

As I wrote in another thread, I assembled a SawStop cabinet saw without assistance. That includes placing the saw onto its mobile base. 

Nothing was installed yet (no crank handles, etc.). I used padding and the foam package inserts to protect the saw from dents and scratches. First, I carefully rolled/flipped the saw onto its side and then onto its top (table), upside down. I attached the mobile base upside down to the inverted saw, then carefully rolled/flipped it onto its side, and from there onto the base, using the padding to prevent it from slipping or rolling during the maneuvers. 

Some sides are better suited to roll or lift onto the table or base better than others, so it was a multi-step process with some side-to-side rolling to position the saw for the next step. 

Note: 
SawStop warns against inverting the hydraulically-lifted mobile base. I called them to ask about it. The customer support person gave me tacit approval to try it, and it worked.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I have all 52" assembled so rolling it over probably isn't in the cards without disassembling it to some degree. I have considered blocks and a couple of floor jacks directly below where the wings meet the table , but that creates a problem with the width of the cart itself. Perhaps the rails may be strong enough since I don't really want to put too much stress on the wings alone..
The thing is that I don't really plan to move it much, but my powers of predicting the future have just plain old sucked since I can remember.. Perhaps a series of blocking under the rails to distribute the weight evenly lengthwise and then crosswise.. I've done a fair amount of rigging to move far heavier things working in a railroad equipment manufacturing shop..When they fell they pretty much stayed felled..


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Well..after careful consideration the saw is either a hair too low or my outfeed a hair too high. I can still run the top of the outfeed through the planer since it's in 3 interlocking pieces and take off the hair or shim up the saw a hair..a rolling cart would definitely solve the problem, but money is still an issue .. I've also even considered shimming up the back side of the saw a bit then the outfeed a bit and angling everything upward just enough to match up with the bench behind it all to create what amounts to a 20 foot outfeed area. I kind of doubt I wanna go to that extreme, but it is a possible solution without putting everything on wheels..


----------



## Dylan JC Buffum (Jun 9, 2019)

I haven't quite finished it yet, but this build for my Craftsman TS is mobile. I bought powertec casters that lever up and down, and have separate mounting plates. So I can pull the casters out and use them in other places.

Before and after:


----------



## Unfinished Projects (Mar 9, 2021)

Dylan JC Buffum said:


> I haven't quite finished it yet, but this build for my Craftsman TS is mobile. I bought powertec casters that lever up and down, and have separate mounting plates. So I can pull the casters out and use them in other places.
> 
> Before and after:
> 
> ...


Interesting concept, benches that you can use. I thought they were to be used for storage.


----------



## Dylan JC Buffum (Jun 9, 2019)

And, since I had the old Craftsman legs, I decided to convert my benchtop drill press into a floor model on casters!


----------



## ajdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi

Here is my TS stand, I till have some modifications to still do.


----------



## monkey paw (Apr 15, 2021)




----------

